# Humour



## Johnwa (Mar 25, 2020)

To good not to share.


----------



## YYCHM (Mar 25, 2020)

Good one John.  Figure this one out.  This was on my Wife's paper desktop calendar she got for x-mas?


----------



## Hruul (Mar 25, 2020)

I could not get first two attachements to load.  I can see YYC attachment.


----------



## Johnwa (Mar 25, 2020)

@Hruul 
I’ve reloaded the attachment.


----------



## YotaBota (Apr 18, 2020)

I just noticed these, to funny.


----------



## Bofobo (Apr 18, 2020)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> This is tin foil hat material, printed last year and I know coincidence happens but where was it printed? Very foil hat


----------



## YYCHM (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## YYCHM (Jun 12, 2020)




----------



## Tom O (Jun 12, 2020)

Not to worry Halloween is coming!


----------



## Chicken lights (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Susquatch (Nov 16, 2021)

_*I cleaned up the swarf once! *_
_*
It came right back! 
*_
*I'm not falling for that again! *


----------



## Everett (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Dusty (Nov 18, 2021)

Is that like having pets in one's shop? LOL





__





						Nosy Goat Falls Off Table
					





					www.msn.com


----------

